

Exceptional Acquired by (sold to?) San Francisco Team - rgrieselhuber
http://blog.exceptional.io/news/we-heart-exceptions/

======
rgrieselhuber
It sounds like the SF team acquired it from Contrast, the parent company,
which has been shut down. The founders of Contract are going to work on
Intercom.

